# wie macht mann solche Banner



## fruchtzwerg19891 (8. Dezember 2005)

Hy,

Ich habe da ne frage im anhang ist ein Banner ich würde ganz gern mal wissen wie man solche sachen mit Photoshop erstellen kann

muss jetzt nicht genau beschrieben werden wie exakt sieser Banner erstellt wurde sondern eher wie mann allgemein so einen Effekt hinbekommt.

Da ich auch denke das soewtwas sehr aufwendig ist.


mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## Technomausi (8. Dezember 2005)

Da is kein Banner?!


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (8. Dezember 2005)

sorry hatte ein kleines Problem beim Hochladen habe ihn jetzt Angehengt weil orginal war der 1009pixel breit und ein gif darf ja nur 600 pixel breit sein...


----------



## Leola13 (8. Dezember 2005)

Hai,

verschiedene geometrische Formen mit unterschiedlichen Farben, Deckkräften auf mehreren Ebenen angeordnet.

...  würd ich jetzt mal Tippen. Ganz evtl. auch Trendwore (?).

Ciao Stefan


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (8. Dezember 2005)

is das nicht verdammt viel arbeit

und was ist trendwore?


----------



## Leola13 (8. Dezember 2005)

Hai,

Trendwhore, eigentlich nirgends gern gesehen.

Hier  mal ein Link dazu.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (8. Dezember 2005)

ah ok der anfang wirkt aber nicht gerade wie photoshop geht das auch einfacher

und warum ist das nicht gern gesehen den ich finde daraus kann man ein schönes desigen machen solange man es nicht übertreibt, oder?


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Dezember 2005)

Den Banner kannst du auch ohne Probleme ohne ein 3d-Programm erstellen. Der oben wurde auch ohne erstellt. Besonders schwierig sind die Effekte in dem banner nicht, lediglich die Zusammenstellung ist oft nicht so einfach. Wie schon gesagt, es sind viele Rechtecke, Kreise und diese wurden dann eingefärbt mit einzelnen Farben, Verläufen usw.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## zioProduct (9. Dezember 2005)

Deshalb wirkt er auch so MATT.. Wenn man schon so n überladenes Ding basteln muss, dann doch bitte in nem 3D Programm, mit Spiegelung etc... Aber am besten, gar kein solches gestrüpp machen, sondern schlicht und einfach = Stylisch


----------



## metty (9. Dezember 2005)

Alles in allem viel Kleinarbeit, wobei aber nichts besonders schwer ist.

Ich mag den Banner auch nicht, ist aber Ansichtssache, gelle? Counter-Strike like hat...


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Dezember 2005)

@zioProduct:

Die Frage war wie man sowas macht und nicht ob man lieber was anderes machen sollte oder es etwas schöneres gibt. Daher...


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (11. Dezember 2005)

ok, 

Danke erstmal für Die zahlreichen Antworten.

Ich denke ich werde von soeinem Banner ersteinmal ablassen, den man hört doch sehr oft das sie sehr unbeliebt sind. Und dann noch die viele arbeit dazu, es lohnt sich dann einfach nicht ... aber immerhin weiß ich wie man soetwas macht wennn ich mal wieder gefragt werde..

mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------

